# Passiv (Vorgangspassiv, Zustandpassiv)



## Linni

> *"Ich hatte viel zu tun, aber der Brief für Sie, Herr Direktor, ______ schon ______. Hier ist er."
> 
> a) wird ____ geschrieben
> b) ist ____ geschrieben worden*
> ...



Warum ist a) nicht korrekt? Wäre es korrekt, wenn ich sagte "ist" statt des Wort "wird"? 

------------



> *1. "Das neue Einkaufszentrum wurde heute eröffnet."
> 
> 2. "Das neue Einkaufszentrum ist schon eröffnet."*



Was für einen Unterschied gibt es zwischen dem ersten und dem zweiten Satz? 
Ist das ein ähnlicher Unterschied wie im English (open vs. opened)?


----------



## Whodunit

Linni said:


> Warum ist a) nicht korrekt? Wäre es korrekt, wenn ich sagte "ist" statt des Wort "wird"?


 
a) kann nicht funktionieren, denn wenn er _*gerade geschrieben wird*_, kann ich nicht sagen "Hier ist er".

Es wäre mit "ist" richtig, aber würde seltsam klingen.



> Was für einen Unterschied gibt es zwischen dem ersten und dem zweiten Satz?
> Ist das ein ähnlicher Unterschied wie im English (open vs. opened)?


 
Ja, "... was opened today" (1.) und "is already open" (2.).


----------



## Linni

Vielen Dank .



Whodunit said:


> Ja, "... was opened today" (1.) und "is already open" (2.).



Also, wenn ich sage:* Das Gerich wird zubereitet.* und *Das Gericht ist zubereitet.*, bedeutet der ersten Satz "*is being prepared*" während der zweiten Satz heißt, dass der Gericht "is already prepared"?


----------



## Linni

Andere(r?) Satz:

*"*_Der scharfe Ostwind hatte drei Jungen in ihrem Segelboot auf die Nordsee hinausgetrieben._*
= Drei Jungen in ihrem Segelboot waren von dem scharfen Ostwind auf die Nordsee hinausgetrieben."
*
Warum soll man das Verb "waren" benutzen?  Ist das  dawegen, dass der ersten Satz war (oder wurde/ist/wird ??) im Präteritum geschrieben? Soll das bedeuten, das der Vorgang (des "Hinaustriebung") ist (wurde ?) schon beendet?
Oder kann man auch "wurden" (stelle "waren") benutzen? *(**Drei Jungen in ihrem Segelboot wurden von dem scharfen Ostwind auf die Nordsee hinausgetrieben.")

*Das Passiv (im Deutschen) ist so kompliziert...


----------



## uguban

Linni said:


> Andere(r?) Satz:
> 
> *"*_Der scharfe Ostwind hatte drei Jungen in ihrem Segelboot auf die Nordsee hinausgetrieben._
> *= Drei Jungen in ihrem Segelboot waren von dem scharfen Ostwind auf die Nordsee hinausgetrieben."*
> 
> Warum soll man das Verb "waren" benutzen? Ist das dawegen, dass der ersten Satz war (oder wurde/ist/wird ??) im Präteritum geschrieben? Soll das bedeuten, das der Vorgang (des "Hinaustriebung") ist (wurde ?) schon beendet?
> Oder kann man auch "wurden" (stelle "waren") benutzen? *(**Drei Jungen in ihrem Segelboot wurden von dem scharfen Ostwind auf die Nordsee hinausgetrieben.")*
> 
> Das Passiv (im Deutschen) ist so kompliziert...


 
Armes Ding, 

eigentlich müsste dein Satz so heißen:* Drei Jungen waren in ihrem Segelboot  von dem scharfen Ostwind auf die Nordsee hinausgetrieben worden.*

Das liegt aber nur daran, dass der ursprüngliche Satz im Aktiv auch im Plusquamperfekt steht. Grammatisch ist der Satz, wie du ihn am Ende gegeben hast, natürlich auch richtig, er steht dann eben nur im Präteritum.


----------



## Kajjo

Linni said:


> Also, wenn ich sage:* Das Gerich wird zubereitet.* und *Das Gericht ist zubereitet.*, bedeutet der ersten Satz "*is being prepared*" während der zweiten Satz heißt, dass der Gericht "is already prepared"?


Yes, correct. That is the reason for the names "Vorgangspassiv" (something is happing) and "Zustandspassiv" (something is in the state of X).

Kajjo


----------



## Linni

uguban said:


> Armes Ding,
> 
> eigentlich müsste dein Satz so heißen:* Drei Jungen waren in ihrem Segelboot  von dem scharfen Ostwind auf die Nordsee hinausgetrieben worden.*
> 
> Das liegt aber nur daran, dass der ursprüngliche Satz im Aktiv auch im Plusquamperfekt steht. Grammatisch ist der Satz, wie du ihn am Ende gegeben hast, natürlich auch richtig, er steht dann eben nur im Präteritum.



Aha... jetzt verstehe is es... Und danke für die Korrektur!



Kajjo said:


> Yes, correct. That is the reason for the names "Vorgangspassiv" (something is happing) and "Zustandspassiv" (something is in the state of X).
> 
> Kajjo


Danke, Kajjo...


Übrigens, könntet ihr auch meine andere Fehler korrigieren?
Zum Beispiel, welches Wort soll ich in dem folgenden Text benutzen?

_Ist das dawegen, dass der ersten Satz war (oder wurde/ist/wird ??) im Präteritum geschrieben? Soll das bedeuten, das der Vorgang (des "Hinaustriebung") ist (wurde ?) schon beendet?
_


----------



## uguban

_Ist das deswegen, weil der erste Satz Präteritum steht? Soll das bedeuten, dass der Vorgang (des "Hinaustreibens") schon beendet ist?_


----------



## Whodunit

Linni said:


> Übrigens, könntet ihr auch meine anderen Fehler korrigieren?
> Welches Wort soll ich zum Beispiel in dem folgenden Text benutzen?
> 
> _Ist das deswegen/so, weil der ersten Satz im Präteritum geschrieben wurde? Soll das bedeuten, dass der Vorgang (des "Hinaustreibens") schon beendet (worden) ist?_


 


Linni said:


> Warum ist a) nicht korrekt? Wäre es korrekt, wenn ich "ist" statt des Wortes "wird" sagen würde?
> 
> Was für einen Unterschied gibt es zwischen dem ersten und (dem) zweiten Satz?
> Ist es ein ähnlicher Unterschied wie im Englischen (open vs. opened)?


 


Linni said:


> Vielen Dank .
> 
> Also, wenn ich sage:* Das Gericht wird zubereitet* und *Das Gericht ist zubereitet*, bedeutet der ersten Satz "*is being prepared*" während der zweiten Satz aussagt, dass das Gericht "is already prepared"?


 
Ja, das stimmt in etwa.  Wenn du aber *Das Gericht wurde zubereitet* sagst, dann bedeutet das, dass das Gericht einst von einer gewissen Person zubereitet wurde, es steht aber nicht mehr zum Essen bereit. Der letzte Punkt ist diskutabel, denn durch ein Wort wie "schon" oder entsprechenden Kontext kann auch dieser Satz *Das Gericht ist zubereitet* bedeuten. 



Linni said:


> Ein andere(r? ) Satz:
> 
> *"*_Der scharfe Ostwind hatte drei Jungen in ihrem Segelboot auf die Nordsee hinausgetrieben._
> *= Drei Jungen waren in ihrem Segelboot von dem scharfen Ostwind auf die Nordsee hinausgetrieben."*
> 
> Warum soll man das Verb "waren" benutzen? [_Korrekturen_ _siehe oben_]
> 
> Oder kann man auch "wurden" (statt "waren") benutzen? *(**Drei Jungen wurden in ihrem Segelboot von dem scharfen Ostwind auf die Nordsee hinausgetrieben.")*


 
blau - Vorschläge
rot - Korrekturen

Dein Deutsch hat sich in den letzten Monaten drastisch verbessert! 



> Das Passiv (im Deutschen) ist so kompliziert...


 
Ich glaube kaum, dass es im Englischen leichter ist.  Oder kannst du mir aus dem Stegreif den Unterschied zwischen diesen Sätzen hinsichtlich der Bedeutung erklären?

The boat is repaired.
The boat is being repaired.
The boat has been repaired.
The boat has been being repaired.
The boat is about to be repaired.

Und es wird im Tschechischen nicht viel einfacher sein in bestimmten Situationen.


----------



## Linni

Whodunit said:


> Ja, das stimmt in etwa.  Wenn du aber *Das Gericht wurde zubereitet* sagst, dann bedeutet das, dass das Gericht einst von einer gewissen Person zubereitet wurde, es steht aber nicht mehr zum Essen bereit.



Aha... Sollte ich es aber im Englischen sagen, wäre es "*The meal was being prepared*" (oder "*...has been being prepared.*"?), nicht wahr? Im Englischen bedeutet der Satz auch nicht, dass es ist/war (schon) zubereitet. 



> Der letzte Punkt ist diskutabel, denn durch ein Wort wie "schon" oder entsprechenden Kontext kann auch dieser Satz *Das Gericht ist zubereitet* bedeuten.


 Entschuldigung, ich verstehe das nicht . Leider kann ich es nicht übersetzen... 
"_The last point is disputable because also this sentence "Das Gericht... means .... by/with a word like "schon" or corresponding context ... "_
Na... irgendwie so übersetze ich es (mit Klüften) und es gibt mir einfach keinen Sinn ("doesn't make sense" - kann ich es auf Englischen wie "Sinn geben" übersetzen?).
Könntest du es bitte übersetzen? 



> Dein Deutsch hat sich in den letzten Monaten drastisch verbessert!


Es muss dir nur erscheinen, weil ich mehr als zwei oder drei Monaten nichts im Deutschen geschrieben habe(zum letztenmal mit dir ) und ich nichts  sogar mehr als drei Monaten gelernt habe...
Jetzt hast du aber wieder die Gelegenheit mein Deutsch zu korrigieren; darüber habe ich gerade viele Wörter, die ich in meinem aktiven Wortschatz nicht habe (z.B. erscheinen...), verwandt, so dass ich sicher viele Fehler mache.
 Und... ich weiß - ich soll keine langen Satzverbindungen schreiben...



Whodunit said:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass es im Englischen leichter ist.  Oder kannst du mir aus dem Stegreif den Unterschied zwischen diesen Sätzen hinsichtlich der Bedeutung erklären?
> 
> The boat is repaired.
> The boat is being repaired.
> The boat has been repaired.
> The boat has been being repaired.
> The boat is about to be repaired.
> 
> Und es wird im Tschechischen nicht viel einfacher sein in bestimmten Situationen.


Na ja, du hast wieder Recht . Es gibt aber einen Unterschied - Englisch habe ich länger gelernt .
Ich weiß, dass du bestimmt opponieren wirst, aber ich denke, dass es nicht so schwer im Tschechischen ist, das Passiv zu benutzen... Aber vielleicht "irre ich mich", weil ich ein Muttersprachler bin und ich es nicht merke. Die einzige Problem sind wohl die Deklination und Konjugation...


----------



## Linni

Ich habe darüber nachgedacht und denke, dass "the continuous and the simple tense" im Englischen ist nicht dasselbe wie das Vorgangspassiv und das Zustandpassiv im Deutschen.

Wäre es so, müßte auch der Satz "I was born." (past simple) im Deutschen mit das Zustandpassiv übersetzt. Man kann "Ich war am 1. 1. 1930." aber nicht sagen, nicht wahr?

Wie kann ich erkennen, wenn ich das Vorgangs- und Zustandspassiv verwenden soll? Wenn kann ich das Partizip II zu einem Zustand zählen? 

Ein anderer Satz:
*"Wann soll er den Vertrag unterschrieben? - Der Vertrag muss spätestens morgen unterschrieben werden."*
Ich denke, dieser Satz sagt, dass "the contract will be _probably_ signed by tomorrow", nicht "the contract will be being signed by tomorrow" (ob es man im Englischen sowie sagen kann). Einfach würde ich denken, dass das Zustandpassiv in dem Satz benutzen wird soll...


----------



## Linni

Übrigens, wie übersetzt ihr Sätze mit dem Englischen "present perfect tense" ins Deutschen? Übersetzt ihr sie mit dem "Perfekt" oder mit dem Präsens?


Und warum wurde/war (?) das Verb "sein" in dem folgenden Satz verwandt?
"*Wir haben zum Fest alle eingeladen, niemand ist vergessen worden.*"
Gerade in diesem Satz möchte ich "wurde" (statt ist) benutzen...


----------



## Jana337

Linni said:


> Übrigens, wie übersetzt ihr Sätze mit dem Englischen "present perfect tense" ins Deutschen? Übersetzt ihr sie mit dem "Perfekt" oder mit dem Präsens?


Natürlich im Einklang mit den Regeln der englischen Grammatik. 
Ich war noch nie in China. - I have never been to China.
Gestern war ich sehr beschäftigt. - I was very busy yesterday.

Ich habe gerade einen Brief bekommen. - I've just got a letter.
Ich habe gestern einen Brief bekommen. - I got a letter yesterday.

Wie Du siehst, hat man im Englischen andere Kriterien.


> Und warum wurde  /war (?) das Verb "sein" in dem folgenden Satz verwandt?
> "*Wir haben zum Fest alle eingeladen, niemand ist vergessen worden.*"
> Gerade in diesem Satz möchte ich "wurde" (statt ist) benutzen...


ist + Partizip + worden = wurde + Partizip

Oft sieht man "wurde" auch dort, wo sonst das Perfekt verwendet wird, denn "derden" ist eines der Verben, bei denen man zum Präteritum tendiert (wie "war" statt "bin gewesen", "hatte" statt "habe gehabt", wobei mir diese Tendenz bei "werden" schwächer scheint als bei "sein" und "haben"). 

In Deinem Satz finde ich das Perfekt irgendwie schöner, der Symmetrie wegen.


----------



## Linni

Vielen Dank, Jana!!! 




Übrigens, ich habe einen anderen Satz, den ich nicht verstehe... Ich hoffe, dass jemand antwortet...

*"Vor dem Verlassen der Wohnung müssen alle Türen und Fenster geschlossen werden."*

Warum wurde in dem Satz "werden" statt "sind" verwandt?


----------



## Kajjo

Linni said:


> *"Vor dem Verlassen der Wohnung müssen alle Türen und Fenster geschlossen werden."*
> Warum wurde in dem Satz "werden" statt "sind" verwandt?


Man könnte auch "müssen geschlossen sein" verwenden (Zustandpassiv), aber idiomatisch korrekt ist "müssen geschlossen werden". Der Sinn dahinter ist, daß man die Fenster schließt, bevor man die Wohnung verläßt. Es handelt sich also um eine Aufforderung zu einem Vorgang: Daher verwendet man das Vorgangspassiv, wenn man die _man_-Konstruktion ins Passiv wandelt.

Kajjo


----------



## Linni

Kajjo said:


> Man könnte auch "müssen geschlossen sein" verwenden (Zustandpassiv), aber idiomatisch korrekt ist "müssen geschlossen werden". Der Sinn dahinter ist, daß man die Fenster schließt, bevor man die Wohnung verläßt. Es handelt sich also um eine Aufforderung zu einem Vorgang: Daher verwendet man das Vorgangspassiv, wenn man die _man_-Konstruktion ins Passiv wandelt.
> 
> Kajjo



Danke, Kajjo!


----------



## Hutschi

*"Ich hatte viel zu tun, aber der Brief für Sie, Herr Direktor, wird schon geschrieben. Hier ist er (schon)."* 
In einem erzählenden Kontext oder einem Film könnte das richtig sein. Eine andere Person schreibt den Brief. Während der Sprecher sagt, dass der Brief schon geschrieben wird, ist er fertig geworden und wird gebracht. Der Vorgang und das Sprechen sind in diesem Fall parallel. Meist wird hier aber durch extra Satzzeichen oder Wörter der Kontext geklärt.

"Der Brief wird schon geschrieben" sagt nichts über die Person aus, die ihn schreibt. Im Normalfall ist es aber eine dritte Person, denke ich. Aber sicher ist das nicht.

*"Ich hatte viel zu tun, aber der Brief für Sie, Herr Direktor, wird schon geschrieben. Hier ist er (aber er ist noch nicht fertig)."* 
Auch dieser Kontext ist möglich.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Man könnte auch "müssen geschlossen sein" verwenden (Zustandpassiv), aber idiomatisch korrekt ist "müssen geschlossen werden". Der Sinn dahinter ist, daß man die Fenster schließt, bevor man die Wohnung verläßt. Es handelt sich also um eine Aufforderung zu einem Vorgang: Daher verwendet man das Vorgangspassiv, wenn man die _man_-Konstruktion ins Passiv wandelt.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Ich stimme hier zu, obwohl es logisch falsch sein kann. Wenn zum Beispiel meine Frau die Fenster schon geschlossen hat, brauche ich sie nicht zu schließen. Der Kern der Sache ist meist: "Die Fenster müssen geschlossen sein." - Damit das mit Sicherheit erreicht wird, wird aus pragmatischen Gründen gesagt: "Die Fenster müssen geschlossen werden." Eine Aufforderung wird eher Folge geleistet. Eine alternative Form wäre: "Achte bitte darauf, dass die Fenster geschlossen sind, wenn Du die Wohnung verlässt."


----------



## Linni

Danke, Hutschi... 
Aber immer denke ich, dass die Bildung des Passivs ein bisher kompliziert ist... Ich muss ein Übungsbuch, um das Passiv zu üben, kaufen.

Könnte bitte jemand das, was ich gerade geschrieben habe, korrigieren? Ich denke, dass der letzten Satz seltsam klingt (und ist wahrscheinlich falsch)...


----------



## Kajjo

Linni said:


> Aber immer denke ich, dass die Bildung des Passivs ein bisher kompliziert ist... Ich muss ein Übungsbuch, um das Passiv zu üben, kaufen. Könnte bitte jemand das, was ich gerade geschrieben habe, korrigieren? Ich denke, dass der letzten Satz seltsam klingt (und ist wahrscheinlich falsch)...


_Ich denke, daß die Bildung des Passivs ein bißchen kompliziert ist. Ich muß mir [dringend] ein Übungsbuch kaufen. [...] Ich denke, daß der letzte Satz seltam klingt (und wahrscheinlich falsch ist).
_
Kajjo


----------



## Robocop

Hutschi said:


> "Ich hatte viel zu tun, aber der Brief für Sie, Herr Direktor, wird schon geschrieben. Hier ist er (schon)."
> 
> "Ich hatte viel zu tun, aber der Brief für Sie, Herr Direktor, wird schon geschrieben. Hier ist er (aber er ist noch nicht fertig)."
> Auch dieser Kontext ist möglich.



Für mich existiert *kein Kontext*, der diese beiden Sätze richtig bzw. logisch erscheinen lassen würde!

Denkbar wäre hingegen:
- "Ich hatte viel zu tun, aber der Brief für Sie, Herr Direktor, wurde soeben fertiggestellt. Hier ist er."
- "Ich hatte viel zu tun, aber der Brief für Sie, Herr Direktor, ist jetzt endlich in Arbeit. Bald können Sie ihn haben."


----------



## Hutschi

Der Kontext ist:
1. Fall: Der Brief wird gerade von C geschrieben.
A sagt zu B: "Ich hatte viel zu tun, aber der Brief für Sie, Herr Direktor, wird schon geschrieben."
C bringt den Brief.
A sagt zu B: "Hier ist er (schon)."

2. Fall: 
A sagt zu B: "Ich hatte viel zu tun, aber der Brief für Sie, Herr Direktor, wird schon geschrieben."
(Er wurde bei seiner Arbeit unterbrochen.)
A zeigt B den unfertigen Brief.
A sagt zu B: "Hier ist er (aber er ist noch nicht fertig)." 

"Wird schon geschrieben" und "ist in Arbeit" sind hier Synonyme. 

Diese Varianten sind zeitabhängig.

Wenn der Vorgang nicht zeitabhängig ist, haben die Sätze keinen Sinn.


----------



## Linni

Kajjo said:


> _Ich denke, daß die Bildung des Passivs ein bißchen kompliziert ist. Ich muß mir [dringend] ein Übungsbuch kaufen. [...] Ich denke, daß der letzte Satz seltam klingt (und wahrscheinlich falsch ist).
> _
> Kajjo



Kajjo, danke für die Korrektur. 

Was der Verwendung "ß" (in die Wörter dass, muss...) betriff, soll man "ss" anstatt dessen benutzen?


----------



## Linni

Wieder habe ich eine Frage (betreffend das Vorgangs- und Zustandpassiv):

Warum hat man das Zustandpassiv in dem folgenden Satz benutzt?

"*Unter dem Haus haben wir einen Keller, wo Obst und Gemüse gelagert sind.*"


Würde "wird" (statt "sind") auch korrekt sind?


----------



## Kajjo

Linni said:


> "*Unter dem Haus haben wir einen Keller, wo Obst und Gemüse gelagert sind.*" Würde "wird" (statt "sind") auch korrekt sind?


Ja, "wird" wäre auch korrekt und ich würde es sogar bevorzugen. 

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Es sind dort Obst und Gemüse gelagert. - Wenn Du in den Keller gehst, wirst Du dort letztes Jahr geerntetes Obst finden.
Es werden dort Obst und Gemüse gelagert. - Wenn wir Obst haben, lagern wir es im Keller. Aber zur Zeit ist der Keller leer, da wir alles aufgegessen haben. warn: Das folgt nicht aus dem Satz. Er besagt nur, dass man den Keller fürs Lagern benutzt. Ob dort jetzt etwas ist oder nicht, spielt grammatikalisch keine Rolle. Ich habe das Beispiel nur zum Vergleich gewählt.)

Na mal sehen, wie meine Hypothese beurteilt wird.


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:


> Es sind dort Obst und Gemüse gelagert. - Wenn Du in den Keller gehst, wirst Du dort letztes Jahr geerntetes Obst finden.
> Es werden dort Obst und Gemüse gelagert. - Wenn wir Obst haben, lagern wir es im Keller. Aber zur Zeit ist der Keller leer, da wir alles aufgegessen haben. warn: Das folgt nicht aus dem Satz. Er besagt nur, dass man den Keller fürs Lagern benutzt. Ob dort jetzt etwas ist oder nicht, spielt grammatikalisch keine Rolle. Ich habe das Beispiel nur zum Vergleich gewählt.)
> 
> Na mal sehen, wie meine Hypothese beurteilt wird.


Ja, das könnte man so interpretieren, Jana. Das Zustandspassiv klingt aber hier nicht sehr idiomatisch, und die meisten Muttersprachler werden diese inhaltliche Unterscheidung nicht so exakt durchdenken, sondern einfach das Vorgangspassiv verwenden.

Kajjo


----------



## Linni

Danke, Jana und Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Ja, "wird" wäre auch korrekt und ich würde es sogar bevorzugen.
> 
> Kajjo


"Unter dem Haus haben wir einen Keller, wo Obst und Gemüse gelagert wird/werden."

Wouldn't it have to be "werden"? 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> "Unter dem Haus haben wir einen Keller, wo Obst und Gemüse gelagert wird/werden." Wouldn't it have to be "werden"?


Yes, it should. This congruence problem occurs quite frequently with fixed phrases like "Obst und Gemüse". I consider both versions as idiomatic and correct. Very many natives use the singular and it sounds good.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Yes, it should. This congruence problem occurs quite frequently with fixed phrases like "Obst und Gemüse". I consider both versions as idiomatic and correct. Very many natives use the singular and it sounds well.
> 
> Kajjo


Thank you. 

In fact, I believe the exact thing might be true in English, where "fruits and vegetables" also could be considered "one thing", idiomatically.

For instance: the "fruits and vegetables department/section"

Don't foget that something goes well but sounds/looks/feels/tastes _good_. 

Gaer


----------

